# dixie tan vs. krowtann



## chabla (Apr 21, 2007)

i have heard of krowtann which is supposed to be good for any hide with one easy step and prodices a nice white leather. its 22.99 heres the site

http://www.vandykestaxidermy.com/produc ... owtann2000

has anyone used this? is it worth that much money?

also i have heard of a tanning kit call dixietan paste which is a kit that can tan your hide by just adding water to the dry mix and leave it with a nice sassafras smell. this is it http://www.nwtrappers.com/catalog/other ... UCT_ID=DTP

has anyone used this? is it any good and is it worth my 4.75?

which one should i buy?any suggesttions for each product is welcome. i plan to use them on small hides like **** and squirrel


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Lets make a comprimise and go with the one that works amazing and is priced between the two.

http://cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templates ... hasJS=true

That's all I use. If I'm tanning something small like rabbits, I can do 2 dozen with one bottle and they turn out great. Move up to fox and **** sized animals and I can still do 8-10. Haven't used it on coyote sized game yet, but I'd imagine I could get at least 3 done with it. It's about the easiest formula and it turns out a great looking white and soft leather.


----------



## MooreMoney08 (Jul 29, 2006)

do you just skin the animal and put it in that solution? that simple?


----------

